# frt 3"-4"



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

how much should i sell it for????????


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

frt? ok, you got me there, what is it?









fly river turtle

ok, I looked it up in the handy acronym guide, sorry, no idea, but if you were local I'd love to have it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah were do you live?

and you should sell it to a good home for whatever you can get, or even for free


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

i'm from northern cali....i don't think i would just give it away for free.....


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

the going rate on those guys is around $150-200, provided it is a real fully aquatic "Pig-nosed" FRT

~Will.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

why are you getting rid of it?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

The price of anything you sell is worth as much money as a buyer is willing to buy. You can have a 1000 dollar fish but if no one wants to buy then you have to sell lower. You can not really but a certain price tag. Best advice is start at 150. I had my own share of experience of selling some expensive fish but no1 wanted to buy so i had to cut a big lose to get rid of them. =(


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I'll buy it for 150, I'm in the bay area also.


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

if u guys really want some...i can get them, but not for 150.00.....


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

how much can you get them for?


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

retail = $300
but if youre buying them and then selling it yourself.. it should be less.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

300 is too much for a freaking turtle. You might as well get a nice as stingray. Most i ever pay is 200-250 for a turtle. Even at 250 i would have seriously think about it.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I thought it was bad trying to get a florida softshell...the problem there was the shipping was 1.5X the turtle price


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> 300 is too much for a freaking turtle. You might as well get a nice as stingray. Most i ever pay is 200-250 for a turtle. Even at 250 i would have seriously think about it.


 Yeah, but Fly river turtles are illegal here in the United States.
Like I said $300 is for retail, if you are selling it, it should be cheaper. :smile:


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

i did get it for that much plus shipping


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

unxchange said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > 300 is too much for a freaking turtle. You might as well get a nice as stingray. Most i ever pay is 200-250 for a turtle. Even at 250 i would have seriously think about it.
> ...


 You figure this out, at other countries they are only 12 bucks at the most. I dont see why people are charing an arm and a leg you know. Like i say, at 250 i can get Leopoldi which is a lot more rare than a frt.


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

sorry about the blurr


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

i used a cell phone digi.


----------



## dragonball1012 (Jun 1, 2003)

fly


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> unxchange said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


Like you said, "other countries". 
They are illegal here in the United States, if caught trying to import these guys in, you will likely get fined alot of money.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

that things pretty tiny, you shoulda seen the size of this snapping turtle my friend caught it was well over 2' long, i'll try to get a pic of it if its still alive.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

unxchange said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > 300 is too much for a freaking turtle. You might as well get a nice as stingray. Most i ever pay is 200-250 for a turtle. Even at 250 i would have seriously think about it.
> ...


Amazing Illegal Hummmmmmm,
Let's think about that,

ILLEGAL/ PROTECTED / ANIMAL

Australia and New guinea ban the export of "FRT"S
If you own one you better have some papers proving
it's captive bred or you could go to jail, Think about that.

I highly suggest shutting up and not Posting anymore "FRT"
threads, We here in the Zoological community are also sick
and f*cking tired of having to take these animals after you get 
busted with them, Give us a break and stop this sh*t.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> unxchange said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 Looks like your having a bad day huh? Why dont you get off the comp and grab a beer and something else. It looks like your not help today. All you are do is flamming on others. Do you know half of the members on this board who own piranhas own it illgeally LoL. Why dont you go bust their nuts. Back up off the FRT, they are not much of threat unlike piranhas. Go do something about that Zoo man. Just about any compascated fish related thing goes directly to the aqarium or the local zoo. Im sure there are more cases of other fish or mamals getting busted for than FRT. FRT is not that popular.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Well, We just got Twleve of them so its not that not un-common,
in fact these Fly rivers and Local Native turtles have been our biggest
Drain these days.

Am I having a really Bad day, hell yes I am,
I just lost Half of my total collection, and your ignorance and stupidity
is irratating the hell out of me, all of these posts reinforce why I 
Abandoned all hope years ago on these Predatory fish sites, you
People can be dumb as sh*t somedays, Ban me if you wish, :smile:

If you are Ilegally keeping any animal, I'm not going to give you
Slack, I'm not a "Hobbyist" I'm deeply involved in Conservation,
Both in Native American and Non-native Fishes and Reptiles,
For me to not say anything would make me a hypocrite,
And that I am not.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

What's so special about FRT's? Why are they illegal?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Dont bring your fustration due to your lost fish on me and FRT. Noone asked you to reply to this post. If you hate it so much ignore the thread. How hard is to clikc back? Obvsiously you wanted to lash you anger out on someone. I dont care you if get banned or not but your attitude towards me uncalled for. First the swearing now all this ignorance and blah blah blah your telling me. Maybe you are better off getting off this site.

Like i said, half of the members on this board are owning piranhas illegally. Go get them captin save-a-fish. You sure seem to be giving them slack but no kind of slack towards me or this FTR issue. Go get laid or play with yourself :rasp: ! your stressed.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Damn Sounds to me like someone is PMS'ing.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Eric,
Yes I have had a seriously bad day, I've lost over three years
worth of work in two days, I'm frankly beyond Pissed off,

You are correct, I do not need to take that out on you
Frankly I did not think I Did, though I am sorry for my comment
toward you stating "Ignorance and stupidity" This I will say was wrong
and out of line, I take responsability for that,
I have nothing against you, nor do I have reason to,
Lost my temper there I apoligize for that

I though Will not take back anything I've said regarding 
Fly River turtles and I stick to it.

An Illegal animal is an Ilegal animal, I make no distinction
between Fish nor Reptile on my condemnation of Keeping them,

As a Blanket statement:
It is you people that continue to break these laws that bring about more laws,
that further restrict the keeping of these animals, in many cases these laws are
Based on ignorance, Most often though they are based on Fact and well
founded reason, Piranaha should be Illegal in Flordia, 
As they could establish themselves if released, and Fly river Turtles
are Illegal because they are a Threatend and protected species in their
native range, Which would be like smuggling out Threatend Bog turtles
to europe, I find it Ethicly reprehenseable to support the Trade of
Endangered or threatend wildlife for the Pet trade, or to risk the
Introduction of an Exotic species that can impact the Local
enviornment.

I also find it
repulsive that some chose to ignore Laws just because they think they know
better, Piranaha, Snakeheads and a list of other fish, are Illegal because

A: Stupid People let them lose in the first place where they did not belong.
B: Because there is a chance Stupid People will let them loose.
C: for some damn reason people just do not get A or B, so must have laws
placed on them because they have no respect or Knowledge of their
enviornment and the local Ecosystem.

Now why does this piss me off:
after The stupid people "Free" their pets, I get to go out assess the damage
Done and in some cases, have to try and then save whats left after the
Exotic has been introduced, It is the dumb people that continue
to do this, that keep me employed with a job, Frankly I'd prefer
being un-employed, instead of fighting this continious Debilatating war
Just to get people do open their eyes, Look around and begin to experiance
The sixth sense...............................

Common sense 
Seems though thats hard to understand these days,
So we have Laws, and they continue to get stronger


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

apoligy accepted. What did happen to you collection and what did you have in your collection? As for the FRT issue i do understand where you coming from and i do know what damages it does to the eco system but i dont know to what extent so i really didnt care. But i guess it just stroke a nerve on me when the issue of you saying i was ignorant with these turtles and i might release it to the wild and all the other messed up noobs would do and screw things up for you and other Zoologist.

Let me tell you this, i keep great care for my pets. I do my research the best i can before purchasing it. ALthough i maybe a impulsive buyer 98% of the time i know what im getting in to. If i can handle it i always know people who can. If worse comes to worse i know people who works at a local aquarium who is always welcoming fish. I always try to mimic their natural enviorment. Hell if i can get another one or get one from another FRT owner who has them before a ban i would and would try to breed them. I am very intrested in breeding anything.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

step away from the keyboard...... deep breathe.

Sorry to hear about your loss Poly, but really no need to insult members on here to vent your frustration.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

id buy it if i knew he was legal.


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

NICE FRT MAN!


----------

